# Elder-apple and ? burl



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mostly wondering if anyone has advice drying apple burl?? Pictures are of my last load of burl slabbed up. Some jewels in this pile... apple first 3 pics do not know what the dark burl is but thinking elm.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow! What a haul Mike. That dark burl 4th pic from the bottom is just super nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Send me a piece of it. My drying technique is for it to sit on my shelf

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow! What a haul Mike. That dark burl 4th pic from the bottom is just super nice.



I figured the dark stuff out- It is more elm. There is some gorgeous elm and elder. Only a half dozen chunks of the apple. Loaded most into kiln- Tired..... Damn stuff is all frozen together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like you have a load of some very interesting wood
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

Apple burls dry best in NC, they say. Ship them my way and I'll send them back when they're ready.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is "they" ? 


SENC said:


> Apple burls dry best in NC, they say. Ship them my way and I'll send them back when they're ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is "they" ? 


SENC said:


> Apple burls dry best in NC, they say. Ship them my way and I'll send them back when they're ready.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Gorgeous load of wood! You sure find some incredible stuff. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Who is "they" ?


Who *are *they? X2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> Who *are *they? X2


I figured "they" (Henry) Was singular

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I figured "they" (Henry) Was singular



Nope. He is married. Sorry to dash your hopes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice load of burl. That Elm is some nice looking stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> Apple burls dry best in NC, they say. Ship them my way and I'll send them back when they're ready.


Man I have a lot to keep track of here...all the walnut goes thru Tony....all apple burl go thru you ......let me ask ripjack13 if he has a schedule like the blank sizes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> ......let me ask ripjack13 if he has a schedule like the blank sizes




He will just tell you all burl goes thru him and he will make sure it goes through the proper members.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He will just tell you all burl goes thru him and he will make sure it goes through the proper members.


OK ripjack13 gets all burl and distribution as he see'n fit
Tony gets all walnut for distribution when clear of any fungus or unruly grain configuration. .....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> OK ripjack13 gets all burl and distribution as he see'n fit
> Tony gets all walnut for distribution when clear of any fungus or unruly grain configuration. .....


 And the  gets all the $$$

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

